# Gary: Winter setup advice for '08 335i?



## 02330iSP (Jan 14, 2004)

Gary, I've had good luck with the Dunlop Winter Sport M3s that I bought from you guys for my last 3-series and for my wife's 5-er. I've just placed an order with my dealer for an '08 335i Sport Package that's due for delivery in roughly mid-November.

I went to your site and could only select '07 for 335i's but I'm guessing they'll be the same. I see the recommended package that comes up is: Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 (205/50-17) on Sport Edition E1 (Bright Silver Paint) 17X7 wheels. I only see the Dunlops in the alternative setups and I'm a little confused because there are so many different kinds in the Dunlop series.

I hope it's not too much trouble for you to help me out a little here. I see that Dunlop has a $50 rebate on a set of 4, if ordered from in-stock by 9/22. Looks like Bridgestone's rebate is a little longer, but either way, I need to make a decision fairly quickly to avoid missing out on the rebate.

As I mentioned, I've been very pleased with the M3s we've had previously. Snow removal is reasonably quick here in Minnesota and I have a very short commute to work. I find that most of my winter driving is done on clear, frosted or icy roads--not a ton of deep snow.

1) Which wheel/tire setup would you recommend for me?

2) Will the wheels you spec allow for the BMW center caps?

3) Any other advice you have for me would be greatly appreciated (i.e. about wheels, TPMS, etc.)--thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

02330iSP said:


> Gary, I've had good luck with the Dunlop Winter Sport M3s that I bought from you guys for my last 3-series and for my wife's 5-er. I've just placed an order with my dealer for an '08 335i Sport Package that's due for delivery in roughly mid-November.
> 
> I went to your site and could only select '07 for 335i's but I'm guessing they'll be the same. I see the recommended package that comes up is: Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 (205/50-17) on Sport Edition E1 (Bright Silver Paint) 17X7 wheels. I only see the Dunlops in the alternative setups and I'm a little confused because there are so many different kinds in the Dunlop series.
> 
> ...


Yes, the 07 will be the same for wheel and tire winter fitments. You can choose any in stock wheel listed online, and use either 205/50R17 or 225/45R17. Both the Dunlop Winter Sport 3D and Blizzak LM25 have done well for the conditions you described. As long as both the wheels and tires are in stock and ship out before the rebate deadline you should qualify.

Very few aftermarket wheels accept BMW caps. The ASA JH3 (not in stock) is the only winter wheel I see that will take a BMW cap.

We'll go ahead and install the TPMS sensors in the wheels when we mount and balance them if you purchase them when you order.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## 02330iSP (Jan 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the 07 will be the same for wheel and tire winter fitments. You can choose any in stock wheel listed online, and use either 205/50R17 or 225/45R17. Both the Dunlop Winter Sport 3D and Blizzak LM25 have done well for the conditions you described. As long as both the wheels and tires are in stock and ship out before the rebate deadline you should qualify.
> 
> Very few aftermarket wheels accept BMW caps. The ASA JH3 (not in stock) is the only winter wheel I see that will take a BMW cap.
> 
> ...


Gary, I just placed my order for the M3 DSST with the Sport Edition E2 wheels. I printed my order completion page but haven't yet gotten my order number.

However, I stupidly  didn't "get" the part in your message where you said I needed to *order *the TPMS at the same time--for some reason, I read it as they would be automatically installed on packages for cars that required them. It looks like you don't have PM at this board--is there any way you can intercept my order and add the TPMS to it? I need that with the RFT winter tires, right? I wish I had an easy way to get you my contact info, but you don't have PM, and I don't really want to post my email or my phone number in the forum--I hope you'll check your emails tomorrow morning and see that I've posted here and we can get this straightened out.

Sorry--hope you can help fix this!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Fixed, no problem. Phone or email is fastest contact.


----------



## Benve (Aug 7, 2007)

*Gary: Winter setup advice for '08 335 X i?*

Gary, my 08 335xi will be arriving in about a week and I ordered the 18's with the Sport Package.

Option 1: Use the BMW wheels through the Winter months but swap the factory RFT tires for a Winter RFT. Then in the Spring, purchase a more upscale wheel (BBS?) and perf. tire package (19's?) and sell the 18 inch factory tires that came with the car. Make sense?

Q?; I was told that Dunlop Graspic DS-2 has an 18 inch option in RFT? Can you verify this? If not, does any mfg. offer this option?

Option 2: Keep the factory 18's with the BMW wheels and purchase a new set of Winter wheels and tires (not too crazy about the wheel options available out there). Then, if I decide to upgrade in the Spring, I may have to deal with three (3) different sets of wheels and tires! :yikes:

Any thoughts around my question is grealty appreciated---thanks.

-Benve


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We have no runflat winter tires available to us in the 18" fitments for the E90/E92 for this season, sorry.

The only 18" size I see in the Graspic is 245/40R18, which is pretty tall for 3er.

Most have been going to a separate set of 17" wheels for winter with 225/45R17 tires.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

